# Digital Imaging using External Monitor on Laptop



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

I currently use a PC and a profiled CRT Monitor for my Digital Imaging. However, these are now getting quite old and there will no doubt come a time when they will cease to function.

I have recently purchased an Acer 7741G Laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470 Graphics Card installed.

Although it has more than enough performance to cope with all my Graphic/Digital Imaging requirements the inbuilt display panel doesn't have the controls necessary to properly profile it using my Spyder3 Profiling Kit.

The Laptop has both a VGA and an HDMI port and the Graphics will support an external monitor, which would be connected to the VGA Port.

Can anyone recommend a suitable 21/23" monitor that would work with my Laptop/Graphics Card and which has the controls necessary to properly profile it. It would need to have adjustable colour temperatures, contrast, brightness, and preferably RGB gain controls.

I have been looking at the Dell U2311 and 2311H IPS Panels but cannot find any information on what controls they have. I have also been looking at the Asus PA246Q 24.1-inch Proart P-IPS Panel which is double the cost of the Dells.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Eric
I have never had the luxury of having a profiled monitor. That said, I usually set up mine with the good old stepwedges for contrast & brightness.

I had a similar quest when I decided to upgrade my PC monitor from a 19 inch CRT. After doing a Google search, I found a review for the Dell 2407WFP 24 inch - Dell were especially recommended for photographic work because of little or no banding effect - I have been very pleased with mine. Switchable inputs :VGA, DVI-D, S Video, Composite & Component (RGB) - I use DVI-D.

I have just bought a new Dell XPS laptop with the i7 chip and HD screen. I have yet to marry it to the 24 inch monitor. I have no doubts that it will produce a great result.

Other than that, I can't help with other details.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

No opinion on a monitor but wonder why you'd use the VGA connection versus the HDMI? Seems to me keeping the image in the digital domain as long as possible is the way to go.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

In my case, My PC doesn't have hdmi & the monitor, again does not have hdmi. My new laptop does and I have seen the stunning results of hdmi to a rather large 50" HD TV. ...


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I own a W2253TQ LG monitor. I have seen few monitors with better contrast and color saturation. 

No idea if this monitor lives up to your ideals, but I would say it's worth a look. My Acer 27" is no where near it for image quality (but makes games look better, as well as 3D space in Blender...go figure?).

"Pro" monitors I've seen aren't much better and a much higher cost.


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

yustr said:


> No opinion on a monitor but wonder why you'd use the VGA connection versus the HDMI? Seems to me keeping the image in the digital domain as long as possible is the way to go.


Hi

I thought the HDMI port was to connect the Laptop to a TV and was under the impression that an external monitor or projector had to be connected to the VGA port.


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the input. However I really do need to get some feedback on using an external monitor with a laptop before shelling out for one.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Your on-board graphics is capable of 1920x1080, VGA is perfectly capable of HD, but some monitors (like the LG I mentioned) look a lot better with DVI or HDMI for reasons I do not understand.

There is no reason you can't use an external, and it should be a simple plug-n-play. All of the office computers we have at work are now laptops on docking stations with monitors connected to VGA (these aren't graphics work stations, just cubicle furniture). My Acer and most newer monitors will have an HDMI port as an option. If you don't have speakers, you won't get HD sound from HDMI. LOL

The LG I mentioned has all the picture controls you were asking about, as do most of the Dell I've seen. 

Hope that helps some?


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the information; very helpful.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Acuta73 said:


> Your on-board graphics is capable of 1920x1080, VGA is perfectly capable of HD, but some monitors (like the LG I mentioned) look a lot better with DVI or HDMI for reasons I do not understand.


Probably has to do with the circuit used to process the VGA signal. My guess is that as DVI/HDMI moved into predominance mfgr's began putting less thought/engineering/cost into that making that aspect of their monitors look good, instead focusing on the digital domain.


----------

